# Aufklärung über OR-Mapping



## klattiator (21. Apr 2009)

Hallo ich habe da mal ein paar generelle fragen bzgl. OR-Mapping. Ich bin absolut neu in diesem thema und suche daher einen einstieg in die problematik.

Es gibt ja nun verschiedene sachen wie die Java Persitence API, JDO, EJB, Hibernate, ... Ich find das alles grad ziemlich verwirrend und hab noch nicht den durchblick worin sich das alles unterscheidet.
Zur zeit arbeite ich an einer J2SE-Applikation die auf einer ziemlich umfangreichen MS Access-Datenbank aufsetzt. Nun suche nach einer guten lösung die mir ein wenig arbeit mit der datenbank abnimmt. Habt ihr da vielleicht ein paar tipps welche technologie sich da anbietet?


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

Tipps:
1. Eine richtige DB und keine Access verwenden
2. konbination von JPA und Hibernate, gibt auch ein gutes Buch zu: Java Persistence with Hibernate: Christian Bauer: Amazon.de: Englische Bücher

Es gibt auch gute Doku von Hibernate online: hibernate.org


----------



## klattiator (21. Apr 2009)

Also kann man Hibernate auch mit J2SE verwenden?


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

Klar 

Auch JPA (zB. in kombination mit Hibernate) geht ohne J(2)EE Server.


----------



## klattiator (21. Apr 2009)

Cool ^^ danke!!

Ähm und warum ist die Access-DB nicht so gut?


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2009)

Mal abgesehen von Access an sich (was schon genug Probleme hat), musst du die JDBC/ODBC Brücke (oder besser "JDBC/ODBC Krücke") verwenden, welche nicht für den Produktivbetrieb gedacht/freigegeben war/ist, sondern nur als Demo als es noch keine JDBC Treiber gab (sehr lange her).

Würde dir zu JavaDB/Derby oder HSQLDB raten.


----------



## tfa (21. Apr 2009)

Google einfach mal nach "access nachteile". Da solltest du einiges finden.

Wenn du z.B. mit mehreren Clients gleichzeitig auf die DB zugreifen willst, bekommst du Schwierigkeiten. Als maximale Anzahl von Verbindungen wird meistens 10 genannt. Ich sage 1 ist genug, manche Spötter sagen 0 sei genau richtig 
Auch wenn du es mit großen Datenbeständen zu tun hast (du schreibst selbst "ziemlich umfangreich") wird es zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## klattiator (21. Apr 2009)

Alles klar! Herzlichsten dank für die schnelle hilfe!


----------

